# Question about Evans Lake....



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

My father bought tickets for the open day at Evans a while back, sent me the form to look at and it said May 17th, (there's a link in one of the posts on here..http://www.ohiowater.org/OAWWA/Committees/WaterForPeople/images/Evans Lake.pdf) however tonight when my dad dug out the tickets after we got everything ready to go, the tickets say May 16th. Anyone know which date is correct? We were all set to go till he got the tickets out which he didn't even look at when he bought them.....


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

gonefishin said:


> My father bought tickets for the open day at Evans a while back, sent me the form to look at and it said May 17th, (there's a link in one of the posts on here..http://www.ohiowater.org/OAWWA/Committees/WaterForPeople/images/Evans Lake.pdf) however tonight when my dad dug out the tickets after we got everything ready to go, the tickets say May 16th. Anyone know which date is correct? We were all set to go till he got the tickets out which he didn't even look at when he bought them.....


It was today the 16th. Hope you made it.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

So how did everyone do that fished Evans yesterday? Drove by the lake and appeared with the wind howling that everyone was fishing in the bays to stay protected.


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

def not what I had hoped for. at point waves got terrible in my bass boat. had to head in to the one cove or not fish at all. I commented to my nephew that the cove reminded me of the scene from jaws where a ton of boats are heading out to sea to catch the shark. It was really that crowded at one point! =) some people had deep V's though and could stay in the main lake. got soaked in the rain too. I got 2 small largemouths but the as we were just leaving, my nephew, whose 21st bday was sat talked about nothing but landing a Pike for his bday even though he'd never caught one in his life. we were fishing with rubber worms of all things and BAM he hooked one and had a fight on his hands. It was a huge pike and he brought it about 5 feet from the boat, it jumped completely out of the water and snapped the 6 pound flouro. So close but yet sooooo far!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

:Fso at lake evans has anyone ever caught any pike there :F like what was said outside this forum fishin who are not members to the site who caught decent size my father in law seen the fish:F


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

Firefighter-Dadfishin said:


> :Fso at lake evans has anyone ever caught any pike there :F like what was said outside this forum fishin who are not members to the site who caught decent size my father in law seen the fish:F


I don't understand your post? We had a Pike up to the boat but it snapped off.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

My Buddies and I fished in 3 boats Sat. One boat caught a 31" pike and a ton of 8-10" crappies.The other caught a 26"pike and 5-6 bass 1-3#. My boat caught 26 bass, the top 5 totalled over 20#. We found a great pattern that worked, and didn't see anyyone else working it. We did try other areas and lures, with very little luck. All bass caught between 8AM-3PM. Tried for crappies from 6-8AM but only could find small ones.


----------



## WalleyeWhacker (Jun 18, 2008)

I caught a nice 34" pike that gave a nice fight. Mepps #4 glow. I lost a smaller one earlier. I've got the pictures on my phone but my wife messed with the cell phone plan and I don't think I can send pictures anymore. I've got to figure out how to get it from my phone to my PC. 
Antway, crappie did not bite untill after the rain. We sat on two huge schools of carppie and only caught one before the rain. Bass were hit and miss all day for me.


----------



## dscsharper (May 17, 2009)

My daughter and I fished between 8:30 and noon and battled the winds until the rains came. Ended up with 5 bass, largest was 19".


----------

